# Electric throttle body motor problem- 3.5l maxima



## blairgolf511 (Jul 26, 2010)

2003 maxima with 3.5 engine was rear ended. Muffler needed replacing as it was knocked off hangers and had baffle damage. Within 1 day of the accident the engine would go into "crawl or safe mode" after shutting the engine off and restarting it within 20-30 minutes. after the cool down period it would operate normally again. Nissan dealer says the accident didn't cause the damage. I have mechanic fvriend who says otherwise. Code p1121 came up during diagnosis, which indicates "electric throttle body motor." When I asked the tech if they did relearn procedure they said they did it and then checked voltages, etc. He added that there is a short in the internal voltage sweep which caused the throttle body motor to malfunction. Mechanic friend says that as a result of build up of back pressure from damaged muffler, the o2 sensor may be getting crazy readings which then causes ECM to continually try adjusting the fine adjustments to compensate for the excessive back pressure build up and emissions, which can ultimately burn out electronic throttle body motor. Does anyone have any thoughts on this mess? Insurance won't pay the $344.00 to fix because the nissan dealership stated that the accident had nothing to do with the problems I am experiencing with going into crawl mode. Seems really odd that problem started immediately after the accident!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's a safe bet that the problem is a result of the car accident. Try other Nissan dealerships.


----------

